# Anyone ever ship a string trimmer?



## tab_a (Mar 4, 2017)

Fedex and USPS both want over $100 to ship one, I guess because of the size of the package, as it doesn't weigh that much. Suspect I need to break it down to a small long package with just the shaft (which would be cheap), and another box with the head and motor? All comes apart pretty easy doesn't it? Thanks.


----------



## alderman (Mar 4, 2017)

I haven't shipped any but received one. The shipper sent it complete with the shaft attached. 
He had the power head and handlebar handle in a box with a tube attached to the side that held the shaft. 
It looked kind of strange and had a lot of tape holding the tube in place where it went through the side of the box. 
I can't recall what I gave him for shipping but I know it was well under $100. He may have absorbed some of the shipping cost. 

I've only dealt with Shindaiwa trimmers, but these are pretty simple to remove the powerhead and handles from the shaft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 4, 2017)

On the solid drive shaft trimmers I have worked on, you just loosen the bolt that clamps down on the shaft and pull the shaft out.


----------

